# Consiglio: qual'e' il player audio migliore senza UI?

## digu

Sto cercando un player audio che funzioni tramite shell e senza interfaccia grafica...

qualcuno me ne sa consigliare uno?

facendo un 

```
emerge -s player
```

 trovo tutti sw con UI...

Grazie in anticipo per i vostri consigli...

----------

## lavish

il "migliore" deve ancora essere scritto  :Wink: 

Io mi trovo molto bene con CMus: http://onion.dynserv.net/~timo/cmus.html

----------

## randomaze

 *lavish wrote:*   

> il "migliore" deve ancora essere scritto 

 

Vero, peró mpd ci si avvicina abbastanza  :Razz: 

É un demone, poi ci sono varie interfacce grafiche (e non) per utilizzarlo.

Mi meraviglia che lavish non lo usi comandandolo direttamente con un telnet  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

io  uso mplayer con i vari aalib libcaca svga ...

//edit: sono rincoglionito. per l'audio uso mp3blasterLast edited by =DvD= on Sat Aug 26, 2006 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sometimes

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   il "migliore" deve ancora essere scritto  
> 
> Vero, peró mpd ci si avvicina abbastanza 
> 
> É un demone, poi ci sono varie interfacce grafiche (e non) per utilizzarlo.
> ...

 

mi spiegate una cosa di mpd?

ma legge sono la musica presente nel databasa?

un mp3 nuovo per ascoltarlo bisogna prima caricarlo nel databasa?

----------

## gutter

 *sometimes wrote:*   

> 
> 
> un mp3 nuovo per ascoltarlo bisogna prima caricarlo nel databasa?

 

Si.

----------

## lavish

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Vero, peró mpd ci si avvicina abbastanza 
> 
> É un demone, poi ci sono varie interfacce grafiche (e non) per utilizzarlo.

 

A me serve qualcosa di semplice con una buona interfaccia testuale  :Smile:  Per questo preferisco CMus -> un solo programma che funziona bene che mi da tutto ciò di cui ho bisogno

Per quanto riguarda i cd player testuali, mi trovo decentemente con mcdp (in portage)

Ciao!

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *sometimes wrote:*   
> 
> un mp3 nuovo per ascoltarlo bisogna prima caricarlo nel databasa? 
> 
> Si.

 

Appunto, CMus è molto più "diretto" da questo punto di vista, includendo un browser interno  :Smile: 

----------

## PboY

io uso ncmpc per mpd, prima usavo mp3blaster, non è male.

----------

## mambro

Che dire di mpg321? Penso non ci sia niente di più diretto..

----------

## lavish

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Che dire di mpg321? Penso non ci sia niente di più diretto..

 

Esempio di programma minimale, ma non funzionale -- secondo me --  :Wink: 

----------

## lucapost

Il pacchetto media-sound/cmus-2.1.0 Ã¨ in ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64".

Resto comunque fedele a:

```
jarod ~ # eix -I moc

[I] media-sound/moc

     Available versions:  2.1.4-r1 (~)2.2.0-r1 (~)2.3.0 *2.3.2 *2.3.3 (~)2.4.0 (~)2.4.1

     Installed versions:  2.4.1(11:56:51 22/01/07)(alsa -curl -debug ffmpeg flac -libsamplerate mad -musepack -oss -sndfile -speex vorbis)

     Homepage:            http://moc.daper.net/

     Description:         Music On Console - ncurses interface for playing audio files
```

----------

## !ico

altro voto per moc.. 

ola  :Wink: 

----------

## power83

mpg123, il piu' veloce in assoluto. 

Unica cosa ti occupa un terminale dato che riproduzione rimane in attesa l prompt, ma a questo si puo' ovviare

----------

## lucapost

Quanto vorrei un player minimale che facesse tutto....cdaudio, supporto cddb, mp3, ogg, ecc....

Non esiste già?

Poi, sto provando ad usare mcdp per i cd audio, ho difficoltà ad impostare il supporto cddb? qualcuna sa aiutarmi?

----------

## Deus Ex

```
* media-sound/orpheus

     Available versions:  1.5 (~)1.6

     Homepage:            http://konst.org.ua/en/orpheus

     Description:         Command line MP3 player.
```

con interfaccia ncurses. Figata.

----------

## lucapost

Orpheus è carino, soprattutto per la gestione dei cd audio, peccato però che non ha un browser interno decente...

----------

## IlGab

/me usa mplayer per tutto: audio, video ecc.. ecc..

----------

## lucapost

ma cmus ha una modalità background come moc oppure no? cioè posso riprodurre audio con cmus senza aver aperta una shell oppure no?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

L'unico modo per saperlo e' provarli e trovare quello che si avvicina di piu al tuo ideale di player da linea di comando. Ognuno di noi ti dira' un player diverso (come si e' visto) semplicemente perche' lui ci si trova meglio che con gli altri  :Very Happy: .

----------

## lavish

 *lucapost wrote:*   

> ma cmus ha una modalità background come moc oppure no? cioè posso riprodurre audio con cmus senza aver aperta una shell oppure no?

 

Puoi metterlo in background come faresti con qualsiasi altro programma command line, oppure usare screen e fare un detach  :Wink: 

Riguardo al comandarlo in remoto, e' possibilissimo farlo via cmus-remote.

Ciao!

----------

## lucapost

```
 ~/> eix herrie

[I] media-sound/herrie

     Available versions:  ~1.7-r1 ~1.8.1 1.8.3 {alsa ao http linguas_de linguas_ga linguas_nl linguas_pl linguas_ru linguas_sv linguas_tr modplug mp3 nls oss pulseaudio sndfile unicode vorbis xspf}

     Installed versions:  1.8.3(05:16:48 PM 11/28/2007)(alsa mp3 nls unicode vorbis -ao -http -linguas_de -linguas_ga -linguas_nl -linguas_pl -linguas_ru -linguas_sv -linguas_tr -modplug -oss -pulseaudio -sndfile -xspf)

     Homepage:            http://herrie.info/

     Description:         Herrie is a command line music player.
```

essenziale, forse troppo.

----------

## extremoburo

Consiglio orpheus. facile, veloce , leggero.

----------

